# Wanted-Kaanapali Area Condo Recommendations



## JoeWilly (Feb 22, 2009)

[Specifics deleted, so this isn't perceived as an Ad - DeniseM Moderator]

[We are a] 50ish couple, no kids with us.  Looking for advice on where to rent a condo in the Kaanapali area?  We definately want ocean front, a/c, and in the $200.00 range per night.  We'd like to be close to some nice places for dinner/drinks but don't mind driving a little ways to get there.  Internet pictures of the Maui Kai look nice. Has anyone stayed there or can you recommend another resort and/or owner contact for a rental?  Not looking for an upscale resort, but want a clean, safe, oceanfront and convenient location to things to do.   

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2009)

We walked through the Maui Kai - it looks older and residential, rather than "resorty" if that matters to you, but has good ocean views.  The units are owned by private owners so there is a wide difference in decor and maintenance from one unit to the next.  I would not go by the website pictures - I'd ask to see pictures of the exact unit I was renting.

I like the location, but this is not really Ka'anapali Beach - it's up towards the old Embassy (Maui Vacation Resort.)  The closest restaurant is probably by the Embassy or at the Westin.  Ka'anapali proper is only a 5 min. drive and Lahaina only a 10 min. drive.  It's a quiet area - when we were there in the summer, there wasn't much beach and it was steeply sloped - I don't know if that's the norm for that area or not.


----------



## capjak (Feb 22, 2009)

JoeWilly said:


> [Specifics deleted, so this isn't perceived as an Ad - DeniseM Moderator]
> 
> [We are a] 50ish couple, no kids with us.  Looking for advice on where to rent a condo in the Kaanapali area?  We definately want ocean front, a/c, and in the $200.00 range per night.  We'd like to be close to some nice places for dinner/drinks but don't mind driving a little ways to get there.  Internet pictures of the Maui Kai look nice. Has anyone stayed there or can you recommend another resort and/or owner contact for a rental?  Not looking for an upscale resort, but want a clean, safe, oceanfront and convenient location to things to do.
> 
> Thanks



For what you describe I think a studio at the Marriott might be able to be rented or even at the upscale Westin.  Redweek/Tug/Ebay/ check out the sticky at the rent forum here at tug for other rental sites, prices are definitely negotiable in this environment.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 22, 2009)

Because it was actually built on the beach, the villas should have outstanding views. I'd not hesitate to rent here with just my husband. And the prices are reasonable.  The pool is behind the building, however, so it probably gets a lot of shade. 

Here are a few I'd book in a second for the price: 

http://www.vrbo.com/27535
http://www.vrbo.com/49123
http://www.vrbo.com/69353

Here's an aerial that will illustrate what I mean about the view and the shade:

http://www.wizardpub.com/maui/mrmauikai.html


FYI, we stayed in a privately owned condo at Kaanapali Shores via VRBO a few years back.  The unit was great, and I wouldn't hesitate in recommendit it, but it was a 2 bdrm and too large and pricey for your criteria.  But there are other units that are studio.  It's a nice middle-of-the road resort, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## rubycat33 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Kaanapi Beach Condos*

We are going over there in May.  I own two weeks at the Marriott, but usually go over for longer.  This year I ended up doing an exchange into the Kaanapali Beach Vac Resort, the Diamond property that used to be called the Embassy.  They claim it has been redone with Tommy Bahama furnishings and they got rid of the pink elephant exterior.  Howerer, when my exhchange didn't come through as timely as I had hoped, I started looking for the rental option.  I had a plane ticket so was committed.  I don't know your dates, but it appears there are weeks available there for the $1400 to $2000 range per week.  The lower being for one bedroom, and other the high end of two bedroon.  $1800 is a common price.  Apparently this resort does not have lock offs (studios) and is primarily one bedroom condos.  If this suited you (and maybe someone that has been there can be more helpful on description) the location isn't bad.  Not dead center true Kaanapalu Beach, but maybe that isn't required.  Email me if you have questions.  PS My exchange finally came through.


----------



## tombo (Feb 22, 2009)

There are 6 weeks at the Kaanapali Beach resort listed for prices that I think are cheaper than MF's currently available on extra vacations on RCI. These units aren't ocean front, but the price and resort is hard to beat. They are summer weeks so you have plenty of time to look for cheap air fare. Here is what is currently available:

 1 BR 4 (4) Partial Monday, June 01, 2009 Monday, June 08, 2009 $962.99 
 1 BR 4 (4) Partial Tuesday, June 02, 2009 Tuesday, June 09, 2009 $962.99 
 1 BR 4 (4) Partial Thursday, June 04, 2009 Thursday, June 11, 2009 $962.99 
 1 BR 4 (4) Partial Wednesday, June 10, 2009 Wednesday, June 17, 2009 $962.99 
 1 BR 4 (4) Partial Saturday, June 13, 2009 Saturday, June 20, 2009 $962.99 
 1 BR 4 (4) Partial Sunday, June 14, 2009 Sunday, June 21, 2009 $962.99 



Urgent Information 
ALL UNITS HAVE ONLY A P/KIT WITH MICROWAVE/MINI-FRIG AND COFFEE MAKER. THERE ARE NO OVENS IN THE UNITS. THERE ARE NO OCEAN VIEW UNITS. PARKING FEES AT $13 PER NIGHT MANDATORY SECURITY DEPOSIT IS COLLECTED. CREDIT CARD ONLY. NO CASH. YOU WILL BE CHARGED A STATE MANDATED TAX AT CHECK IN. CONFIRMED CHECK-IN DATES ARE FINAL. RESORT CANNOT ACCOMMODATE CHANGES IN CHECK IN DAY. THERE IS A STATE ACCOMMODATION TAX WHICH RANGES BETWEEN $35-$48 PER WEEK. THE RESORT WILL BE DOING POOL RENOVATIONS TO POOL AND SLIDE FROM DATES OF APRIL 2009 THROUGH JUNE 2009, POOL CLOSED. 

  I acknowledge that I have read and agree to the terms and conditions stated in the Urgent Information


----------



## lark (Feb 23, 2009)

I was always a bit intrigued with Maui Kai from pictures on the internet and in the Maui Revealed book, so we went and did a walk through last time we were there.  It's difficult to imagine getting much closer to the water.  It's pretty spectacular if view is your number one priority.

We don't go to Maui that often, though, and ultimately staying south of black rock along Kanapali proper is more important to us.  I think if I were in position to go to Maui more often, I'd give the Maui Kai a try.  The thought of getting a high floor unit and waking up to that view would be awesome.


----------



## JoeWilly (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Everyone--appreicate all your help.

I'm starting to re-think the Maui Kai.  I think we want to be more in Kaanapali proper.  Can anyone recommend a decent, reasonable ($250.00 night or less for a 1 bdr.) resort in Kaanapali proper?  Anyone stayed at the Whaler?

Please keep your ideas coming.


----------



## rubycat33 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Kaanapali beach Hotel for Less Than $250*

:rofl:    Just playing with you.  These days anything possible.  

Unless I missed it, I don't know when you are trying to be over there.  Also, clarify if you require at least an efficiency kitchen, and if what kind of sleeping arrangements.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 23, 2009)

You've got a message...


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

There are some decent deals here:

http://mauilodging.com/lodging/index.htm


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 24, 2009)

I doubt you'll find a 1 bdrm as cheaply as $250/night south of Black Rock, but in this economy, you never know.  Most of the deals are found north of Black Rock.  I own at Westin Kaanapali, which is north of Black Rock.  I personally love that part of Kaanapali Beach because it has great snorkeling right off the resort and it's less crowded than Resort Row (the area south of Black Rock).  However, one disadvantage is that it doesn't have a paved oceanfront walkway.  Part of the impediment to building one is Maui Kai, because it sits where the oceanfront path would be. (That's why the views are to die for.)

"Resort row" in Kaanapali has the advantage of a paved ocean front walk, and we loved walking/jogging on it.  The disadvantages are that its more crowded and pricier.  My personal priority is the view, which is why I think Maui Kai rooms would be very sweet.  We love ordering in or grilling out and sitting on our oceanfront lanai to watch the sun set. 

My favorite condo complex on Kaanapali Beach is Kaanapali Alii.  It's on the south end of Kaanapali Beach and most units are very large and very nice. The Whaler is nice but I'm not sure they have full kitchens and/or washer/dryers, so be sure to ask if it's important to you.  Having a kitchenette and washer/dryer is essential to me because we eat breakfast and lunch in and pack very light. 

Also, just to throw it out there, if you can live without a condo, the Hyatt is running a "Every Third Night" free promo.  The Hyatt is my favorite resort on Kaanapali Beach as it has a great stretch of beach plus more privacy because it's at the south end of Resort Row, but it's also pretty pricey.  You also get one room category upgrade. 

Good luck!


----------



## sailingman22 (Feb 24, 2009)

I would recommend keeping your options open and check out the Kahana area. The Kahana Beach Resort have Oceanfront 1 bedroom 1200 sq' units very reasonably priced. This resort has a nice beach and is situated next to the Sands of Kahana which is a sister resort managed by Consolidated Resorts. Ammenties such as a fancy pool, lush gardens, or an onsite restaurant will raise the price accordingly.

Last year we stayed at the Kaanapali Villas and our condo overlooked the dumpsters and construction area. The maps of the resort I looked at prior to staying there only showed the positive. Check out tripadvisor for traveler comments on the properties your research. Good luck.


----------



## bruwery (Feb 24, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> My favorite condo complex on Kaanapali Beach is Kaanapali Alii.  It's on the south end of Kaanapali Beach and most units are very large and very nice. The Whaler is nice but I'm not sure they have full kitchens and/or washer/dryers, so be sure to ask if it's important to you.  Having a kitchenette and washer/dryer is essential to me because we eat breakfast and lunch in and pack very light.



I second the opinion of Kaanapali Alii.  You likely won't get oceanfront for under $250/night, but you might get close to that price with a garden view.  I've stayed in a garden view twice and could see the ocean from the lanai, although I had to turn my head.

These are wholly owned condos, therefore each unit is decorated a bit differently, so YMMV regarding furnishings and decor.


----------



## Syed (Feb 24, 2009)

JoeWilly said:


> [Specifics deleted, so this isn't perceived as an Ad - DeniseM Moderator]
> 
> [We are a] 50ish couple, no kids with us.  Looking for advice on where to rent a condo in the Kaanapali area?  We definately want ocean front, a/c, and in the $200.00 range per night.  We'd like to be close to some nice places for dinner/drinks but don't mind driving a little ways to get there.  Internet pictures of the Maui Kai look nice. Has anyone stayed there or can you recommend another resort and/or owner contact for a rental?  Not looking for an upscale resort, but want a clean, safe, oceanfront and convenient location to things to do.
> 
> Thanks



The Mahana is next to Maui Kai and a lot nicer. All the units are oceanfront. Ka'anapali Shores, next to Ka'anapali Beach Club, is also a good one. 
As far as restaurants nearby,there are a few inexpensive ones near the Star supermarket across the road.  I would recommend Okazuya deli, which is a couple hundred yards north of the Star market, for an inexpensive place to eat . Roys and Outback Steakhouse are about a mile plus north. Sansei is one of few good restaurants in Kapalua, which is about 10 minutes away. Whalers shopping village in Ka'anapali is about a 5-10 minute drive


----------



## JoeWilly (Feb 24, 2009)

Tuggers are the best!!! Thanks everyone for all the suggestions.  

The last and only time we went to Maui selecting a condo was simple.  A co-worker recommended it.  It is her father-in-laws.  Unfortunately, now he only rents it for a month at a time.  Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## robleland (Mar 27, 2009)

*Local condos are great deals*

I think the place you are talking about is in the honokowai area - say 3 miles north of Kaanapali.  It is a quiet area, but still very close to lahaina.
We've rented at Lokelani, a small ocean front condo complex, usually for less than 150 per night.  They have full kitchens, usually 2 bedrooms, plus foldout couch.  Extreme casual, tiny local beach, but an incredible deal.

why are we responding to a 2006 question?


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 27, 2009)

robleland said:


> why are we responding to a 2006 question?



The date of the OP is 2/22/09.  Not sure what you mean.


----------

